# Whats up man



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

what kind of underwear? color?


----------



## RideSnowBoards (Nov 18, 2013)

lol i have a black coat grey pants black helmat green yellow red gloves black and white boots


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So how do you like your pink speedo thong?...I'd imagine it looks pretty snazzy and fetchin.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I like my speedo thong.........it tends to chafe my ass crack.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

F*&k you!!!! This is a joke right? RIGHT?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I like my speedo thong.........it tends to chafe my ass crack.


You should wash it more often.....actually, you should wash them both more often.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> You should wash it more often.....actually, you should wash them both more often.


Both thongs, or his thong and his ass?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> You should wash it more often.....actually, you should wash them both more often.


Wash my gear.........at the end of the year.


----------

